# You Don't Have to Aim a Shotgun Mythbusting VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

It's surprising how often I hear people say that the shotgun is the best home defense weapon because...."you don't have to aim it, just point and shoot." This video explains and shows why that is ridiculous, a bit of shotgun mythbusting, if you will.

Shotgun Mythbusting! With the Remington 870 Express Tactical - YouTube


----------

